# Flights Are Booked!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi all, just to keep you all updated, we have not booked our flights (3,500)!!! i know an absolute heart breaker!

Anyway, we take the flights on the 29th September and arrive around Wednesday. So not looking forward to that, or the spiders (i have huntsmen in mind) that will be waiting to ambush me as i take my first step off the plane at Brissie airport lol

See u all there


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

sorry that should have read 'we have now booked our flights'


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Hi all, just to keep you all updated, we have not booked our flights (3,500)!!! i know an absolute heart breaker!
> 
> Anyway, we take the flights on the 29th September and arrive around Wednesday. So not looking forward to that, or the spiders (i have huntsmen in mind) that will be waiting to ambush me as i take my first step off the plane at Brissie airport lol
> 
> See u all there


Yay.....congratulations!

Just have a can of moretein spray to hand and you'll be fine 

Dolly


----------



## tmrei (Jul 11, 2008)

We don't know each other but I do KNOW exactly how that feels (the booked flights and the spider thing). And I know a bit of all the work you've done to get here (I didn't have to sell a house). but I send my own Congratulations and wish you the safest of travels. I'm going about a month ahead of you and if I learn any special "how to keep spiders away tips" i'll tell you about them. But just an aside, since I've been having the spider thing I seem to have seen more spiders here (in L.A). Just yesterday I saw two, and I never really saw them here. I don't know what you think about laws of attraction ...but I've decided it doesn't hurt to visualize myself with a special "spider forcefield" imagining them all running away from me. What the heck it makes me feel powerful...yes until I, too, run into the first huntsman.

Best wishes again.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Have a safe flight (it'll be long and it's going to suck but at least it's ONE WAY!!! woo hooo!) and good luck when you get here with the spiders and other creepy crawlies. I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## kar-kier (May 6, 2008)

Huge congrats! We make the Glasgow - Oz move in Jan, like you I think the huntsman will be waiting at the arrival gates for me!! lol!

Kareena


----------



## jam (Apr 23, 2008)

BIG Congrats, hard work all done, now you can enjoy, we're hopefully making the big move from wales to brissie in jan.

Best wishes and safe travelling x x


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations on booking your flights!

The next month will fly by!

I was away for a week in the USA (on a course) and it was so lovely to get back home to Oz yesterday. It's the first time I've been away since we moved here and it did feel like coming home!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Heyyyy,
Hugs and super big congrats. 
Wish you luck for your move, have a great journey.

By the way, how long does the flight take? From India I think total flying time is 12-13 hours plus if one takes connecting flight, then another 3 hours at the stopover. 
You said you leave on monday and reach on wednesday ?????


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

SC, happy travels mate!
i must admit i am fair green with envy now..... but dead chuffed for ya.
now, flight entertainment....... despite the usual films, games etc the airline provide you must prepare! Recommend a gameboy or similar games thing for the young ones; crayons and paper; storybooks and just a bag of sweeties. Then for your children i would suggest a straight jacket!! LOL

Good Luck.
Jane


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> Heyyyy,
> Hugs and super big congrats.
> Wish you luck for your move, have a great journey.
> 
> ...


Thank you i am really nervous about the flights but hubby is too laid back to be nervous.

The flights are 24 hours (ouch) We fly from Glasgow, using Emirates, then stop over at Dubai for 8 hours, then refuel at Singapore, then head straight to Brissie airport (yippee).

Then our new life begins, cant wait, thank you for the lovely comments.

p.s. i have taken on board your tip of vanilla essence. Yummee


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

tmrei said:


> We don't know each other but I do KNOW exactly how that feels (the booked flights and the spider thing). And I know a bit of all the work you've done to get here (I didn't have to sell a house). but I send my own Congratulations and wish you the safest of travels. I'm going about a month ahead of you and if I learn any special "how to keep spiders away tips" i'll tell you about them. But just an aside, since I've been having the spider thing I seem to have seen more spiders here (in L.A). Just yesterday I saw two, and I never really saw them here. I don't know what you think about laws of attraction ...but I've decided it doesn't hurt to visualize myself with a special "spider forcefield" imagining them all running away from me. What the heck it makes me feel powerful...yes until I, too, run into the first huntsman.
> 
> Best wishes again.


Hey tmrei, that was really funny, made me laugh (and hubby too) you've a great sense of humour, come to Brisbane lol.

Funny how you are now aware of the spiders in L.A now that the crettins are on you mind.

Hey you'd be super rich if you could invent one of those spider forcefield thingios, i'd be your first customer!

If all else fails, carry a bunsen burner at all times


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments.

I will be sure to keep you all updated on how the flights go etc,


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

northern mover said:


> SC, happy travels mate!
> i must admit i am fair green with envy now..... but dead chuffed for ya.
> now, flight entertainment....... despite the usual films, games etc the airline provide you must prepare! Recommend a gameboy or similar games thing for the young ones; crayons and paper; storybooks and just a bag of sweeties. Then for your children i would suggest a straight jacket!! LOL
> 
> ...


Hey nm how you gettin on with things yourself? Any closer to the visa yet?

Oh we've thot it all thru, the boys each have their own psp's and they'll have books, mags and colouring stuff with them. However my 2 year old - god help us all lol


----------



## tmrei (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey, I looked through the forum but I missed the vanilla essence tip...can someone repeat it...just curious. hate the thought that I'm missing out on that "one useful tip that will make a huge difference in my comfort level..."


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

tmrei said:


> Hey, I looked through the forum but I missed the vanilla essence tip...can someone repeat it...just curious. hate the thought that I'm missing out on that "one useful tip that will make a huge difference in my comfort level..."


hahaha, the tip was hardly a tip... it was about how i make sure my husband dear drinks milk, he hates the smell and hates the thought of having milk in the morning, so i use a few drops of vanilla essence, add sugar, make a shake of it, add chocos and bingo, it tastes yummy and with chocos its healthy and heavenly.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> The flights are 24 hours (ouch) We fly from Glasgow, using Emirates, then stop over at Dubai for 8 hours, then refuel at Singapore, then head straight to Brissie airport (yippee).


24 freaking hours, that is insane, torture.. but u can shop a bit at dubai airport... u get awesome stuff at the duty-free there.. its cheap too
it all happens for good..


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Hi SC,
where are we up to with the visa? Good question.....
Registration; waiting since april 17th, they had the dosh, mind, but lost my transcript of training! so another 3 weeks to wait
Visa applic can go in as soon as i get the letter confirming; so about 4-6 weeks for that.
CRB form had to be redone; why i dont know, but the agency are getting my pip.

November is our expected arrival now, in time for a real summer


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

*Congratulations!*



scottishcelts said:


> Hi all, just to keep you all updated, we have not booked our flights (3,500)!!! i know an absolute heart breaker!
> 
> Anyway, we take the flights on the 29th September and arrive around Wednesday. So not looking forward to that, or the spiders (i have huntsmen in mind) that will be waiting to ambush me as i take my first step off the plane at Brissie airport lol
> 
> See u all there


Congratulations, that is great news, good luck with the move & I shall really look forward to hearing the 'next chapter' 

Kind Regards, Kelly.


----------



## suzyt (Aug 7, 2008)

Just want to say hi we to are moving to Brisbane in about 6-8 weeks fingers crossed, you must be very excited. In one of my previous thread somebody kindly gave me your name with regards to your flights. Well the thing is we are flying with our two children one of 8 and the other of two, its not the 8 year that is going to be a pain its the younger one, i believe that you to are flying with your children and i was wondering are you gritting your teeth and just going to do the flight and and get it done or are you stopping over any where. So sorry to ask, but advise would be great thanks Suzy and good luck


----------



## suzyt (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi it was Jane (nothern mover) that kindly past your name on, thanks


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

hey suzyt sorry i have just looked at this thread as i havent been on for a while but i have replied to the thread you started. Good luck and best of wishes


----------



## cmallon (Aug 20, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Hi all, just to keep you all updated, we have not booked our flights (3,500)!!! i know an absolute heart breaker!
> 
> Anyway, we take the flights on the 29th September and arrive around Wednesday. So not looking forward to that, or the spiders (i have huntsmen in mind) that will be waiting to ambush me as i take my first step off the plane at Brissie airport lol
> 
> See u all there


Congartulations!!!

I just thought I would drop a wee encouraging note about the spiders. We arrived in March and I hate spiders as well but it is surprising how you adapt and just get used to them. I decided to try and ignore them as long as they weren't too close because I don't want my 3 year old son to start screaming at the sight of creepy crawlies like his mum. He knows now not to touch them so that he doesn't scare them but to come and tell mum (then I cam be scared instead!!) We are in Victoria but a couple of months ago I went to pick up my son's wellies which were in the garage and there was a redback inside, I would have expected to hit the roof but I camly went inside, with the boot so that I knew where the thing was, to check the book and confirm if it was male or female. Still don't know if it was a small female or a large male but that didn't really matter after I flushed it down the loo!


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Spiders-See through wellies&shoes!*



cmallon said:


> Congartulations!!!
> 
> I just thought I would drop a wee encouraging note about the spiders. We arrived in March and I hate spiders as well but it is surprising how you adapt and just get used to them. I decided to try and ignore them as long as they weren't too close because I don't want my 3 year old son to start screaming at the sight of creepy crawlies like his mum. He knows now not to touch them so that he doesn't scare them but to come and tell mum (then I cam be scared instead!!) We are in Victoria but a couple of months ago I went to pick up my son's wellies which were in the garage and there was a redback inside, I would have expected to hit the roof but I camly went inside, with the boot so that I knew where the thing was, to check the book and confirm if it was male or female. Still don't know if it was a small female or a large male but that didn't really matter after I flushed it down the loo!


Hiya,

Thanks for this post, it was really interesting to read, I am not afraid of spiders here, but obviously the thought of a spider that could potentially kill myself or my family terrifies me, I think I shall buy *see through wellies & shoes for when we get there!!!*

Hey....mayby that could be my new business venture....Have I got any potential buyers??? 

Kelly.


----------



## mden (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi,all the very very best,,,,what a huge relief and al the hard work has paid off!!very happy for you.Goodluck and be happy!!


----------



## mden (Jul 3, 2008)

To Anj!
Anj....it takes nearly 24 hrs plus from India too.might get few hrs off from delhi..but we do have to change(thinking about QLD)If its staright to Sydney we have good times!!where r u planning to go to?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

mden said:


> To Anj!
> Anj....it takes nearly 24 hrs plus from India too.might get few hrs off from delhi..but we do have to change(thinking about QLD)If its staright to Sydney we have good times!!where r u planning to go to?


it does not take 24 hours.. the flying time is 12-14 hours, depending on the flight you take. If you have a stopover then you add that time.. but most flights stop at singapore, from US and UK it takes much longer since the flights stop at singapore.. and looking at the world map, india is almost half way for them .

QLD would mean you plan for brisbane? I am from Delhi and the weather is in extremes here, I hate the summers in Delhi and love the winters, Brisbane is relatively warmer than Melb, but we are not fixing our mind on one place, I would love to move to canberra considering the weather there.. but we can't say where my husband gets a job, if he gets something before moving there, we will move to the respective place, else it would be melbourne for us. But again, can't say, really.

From what I have heard, IT jobs are everywhere, we have friends in Brisbane, Melbourne, Sydney, Perth and Canberra, so it can be either of the places.


----------



## spadgersdad (Aug 30, 2008)

*Congratulations*



cmallon said:


> Congartulations!!!
> 
> I just thought I would drop a wee encouraging note about the spiders. We arrived in March and I hate spiders as well but it is surprising how you adapt and just get used to them. I decided to try and ignore them as long as they weren't too close because I don't want my 3 year old son to start screaming at the sight of creepy crawlies like his mum. He knows now not to touch them so that he doesn't scare them but to come and tell mum (then I cam be scared instead!!) We are in Victoria but a couple of months ago I went to pick up my son's wellies which were in the garage and there was a redback inside, I would have expected to hit the roof but I camly went inside, with the boot so that I knew where the thing was, to check the book and confirm if it was male or female. Still don't know if it was a small female or a large male but that didn't really matter after I flushed it down the loo!


Been in Brissie two and half years and lucky not seen a redback yet, saw a huntsman and they are bloody big let me tell you, and got a resident snake in the
eaves of house, but weather makes up for it. Dont listen to all the dark and scary stories just be aware and you will be ok. Good luck

Spadgersdad


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

spadgersdad said:


> Been in Brissie two and half years and lucky not seen a redback yet, saw a huntsman and they are bloody big let me tell you, and got a resident snake in the
> eaves of house, but weather makes up for it. Dont listen to all the dark and scary stories just be aware and you will be ok. Good luck
> 
> Spadgersdad
> ...


Yes i am not looking forward to Huntsmen one teensy weensy bit!!! Those rascals give me the serious heeby jeebies! as for snakes.................i'm already booking the therapy hee hee

Whereabouts did you guys migrate from anyway?


----------



## spadgersdad (Aug 30, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Yes i am not looking forward to Huntsmen one teensy weensy bit!!! Those rascals give me the serious heeby jeebies! as for snakes.................i'm already booking the therapy hee hee
> 
> Whereabouts did you guys migrate from anyway?


Hi scotishcelts,
Already had all the therapy! didnt work still gives me the creeps when I see the Huntsmen, snakes are not so bad only when you see a king brown at the side of a path, let me tell you I nearly crap.d myself. Difficult to keep calm when you see those lovely browns looking up at you!!!
We migrated from Midlands, Sheffield area, been here for two and half years and love the weather and life style. What line of work are you in?

Neill
www.auspitality.com.au
Short term accomodation


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I saw a snake here Delhi NCR in India, it was jsut crossing the road 
so u can spot a snake or spider or the likes anywhere. all i did was drive past it. there were people who spotted it and were trying to control the situation...


----------



## SNH (Aug 26, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Thank you i am really nervous about the flights but hubby is too laid back to be nervous.
> 
> The flights are 24 hours (ouch) We fly from Glasgow, using Emirates, then stop over at Dubai for 8 hours, then refuel at Singapore, then head straight to Brissie airport (yippee).



Twenty-four hours isn't so bad!

I've made the trip a few times Canberra to Sydney (with a ten hour wait!!), Sydney to Kuala Lumpur (another ten hours), Kuala Lumpur to Singpaore, to Colombo, to London.

Now THAT was fun.


Anyway I find that once you touch down in your destination you suddenly forget how crappy you feel (and all those vows you made to never fly again). Somehow all your energy comes back.

Good luck with the journey!!




By the way, I've never seen a snake in Australia, and I was born and raised here.

Huntsmen on the other hand....


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Please, no more Huntsmen tales......................
urghhhhh
J


----------

